# erinnere mich daran, dass morgen...



## Josemoncas

Hola, 

para no variar, me ha surgido una duda respecto a la colocación de los elementos en una oración subordinada.

En la fase

*Erinnere mich daran, dass ich morgen zum Arzt gehen muss.*

si morgen pasa delante de ich, ¿cómo se reestructura la frase?

*?¿ Erinnere mich daran, dass **morgen muss **ich zum Arzt gehen. ?¿*
*?¿ Erinnere mich daran, dass **morgen **ich zum Arzt gehen **muss**. ?¿

*Muchas gracias


----------



## gusfand

Josemoncas said:


> *?¿ Erinnere mich daran, dass **morgen muss **ich zum Arzt gehen. *
> *?¿ Erinnere mich daran, dass **morgen **ich zum Arzt gehen **muss**.
> *




lo siento, pero no hay posibilidad


----------



## Josemoncas

Entonces, ¿en una oracion subordinada NUNCA se puede anteponer un complemento al sujeto?


----------



## muycuriosa

Josemoncas said:


> Entonces, ¿en una oracion subordinada NUNCA se puede anteponer un complemento al sujeto?


 
Pienso que es así.

El orden es: ..., weil / dass / nachdem / wenn / obwohl etc. + SUJETO + resto de la frase.

Ich muss jetzt ins Bett, weil ich morgen früh aufstehen muss.

Si, en cambio, no es una frase subordinada puedes poner otros complementos antes del sujeto:
...., und CC (morgen / in Spanien / dank seiner Hilfe) + VERBO + SUJETO + resto de la frase.

Heute arbeiten wir viel, und morgen müssen wir dann nicht mehr soviel tun.

Saludos.


----------



## Josemoncas

¡¡Entendido!!

En las *subordinadas no* se pueden hacer *inversiones *con el *sujeto*.

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spharadi

No es tan estricto, por ej.

Wenn ich wüsste, dass morgen die Welt unterginge,  o bien
Wenn ich wüsste, dass die Welt morgen unterginge 
Ambas versiones son correctas. La segunda frase pone énfasis en "morgen"
Análogamente en tu ejemplo
erinnere mich daran, dass morgen ich zum Arzt gehen muss pone énfasis en "morgen".


----------



## muycuriosa

Spharadi said:


> No es tan estricto, por ej.
> 
> Wenn ich wüsste, dass morgen die Welt unterginge, o bien
> Wenn ich wüsste, dass die Welt morgen unterginge
> Ambas versiones son correctas. La segunda frase pone énfasis en "morgen" - de acuerdo - aquí hay dos posibilidades
> Análogamente en tu ejemplo
> erinnere mich daran, dass morgen ich zum Arzt gehen muss pone énfasis en "morgen". - en mi opinión no es posible
> 
> Me he preguntado por qué en el primer caso existen dos posibilidades ('morgen' antes del sujeto o en otro lugar) y en el segundo no ('morgen' o otro adverbio no puede ponerse delante del sujeto) y supongo que es porque 'die Welt' es un sustantivo con artículo (ein nominales Subjekt) mientras que 'ich' es un pronombre (ein pronominales Subjekt). Pero no sé si esta explicación es correcta, porque no tengo una gramática en casa.


----------



## Spharadi

Muy curiosa

Creo que tienes razón.  Bravo! por tu observación

"....dass morgen ich zum Arzt...."   "klingt komisch", me dijo un alemán. 
Es posible que estrictamente hablando no sea incorrecto, pero al final es el uso lingüistico  lo que "define" si la frase es correcta o no.


----------



## analisabeth

..., dass morgen ich zum Arzt gehen muss, está mal.
Sujeto tiene que ir antes en "Konzessivsätzen"


----------



## Spharadi

Tienes razón analisabeth, pero te parece que esta frase es concesiva? Yo creo que no. Pienso que la explicación de *muycuriosa* es más exacta


----------



## Captain Lars

Josemoncas said:


> *?¿ Erinnere mich daran, dass morgen ich zum Arzt gehen muss. ?¿*


Das ist nicht direkt falsch, würde aber so rüberkommen. Diese Satzstellung erwarte ich entweder in einem Gedicht oder aus dem Munde von Yoda dem Jedimeister.


----------

